# Vlc 2...



## d_mon (Mar 20, 2012)

How can I get vlc 2? In ports vlc 1.13...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2012)

Several options:
 Contact the maintainer and politely ask for an update
 Port it yourself and submit the patches
 Wait until someone else does it.

FreeBSD Porter's Handbook


----------



## d_mon (Mar 20, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Wait until someone else does it



That would be nice...


----------



## fonz (Mar 20, 2012)

In the meantime you could download the source from the official VLC site and see if you can compile it. If it takes a lot of tinkering you're probably better off waiting for the FreeBSD port to be updated, but who knows. Maybe it'll compile nicely. Never hurts to try.

Fonz


----------



## Zare (Mar 20, 2012)

Doesn't detect Lua installation. Configuring without Lua goes fine, but build fails after a while, with Qt's moc spitting out syntax error.

It should be easily portable, however I don't have time and/or need to do so.


----------



## OH (Mar 20, 2012)

Also net/liveMedia needs to be updated before it can be used in VLC 2. I have a patch to upgrade to 2.0.1, but it removes liveMedia and I don't know whether that is a deal-breaker for some...


----------



## miggyb89 (Mar 21, 2012)

What works:

Downloading/unpacking source code: 
Bootstrapping via 
	
	



```
./bootstrap
```
Configuring with 
	
	



```
./configure --disable-lua --enable-oss --enable-glx --enable-freetype
```
Compiling with 
	
	



```
./compile
```

However, once you try running the resulting bin/vlc, it quits immediately with the following error:


```
main libvlc error: No plugins found! Check your VLC installation
```

Running with the -v option shows that it's looking at the right location but complains about the "entry point"


```
... snip ...
[0x802036198] main libvlc warning: cannot find plug-in entry point in /usr/local/lib/vlc/plugins/mux/libmux_ts_plugin.so
[0x802036198] main libvlc warning: cannot find plug-in entry point in /usr/local/lib/vlc/plugins/mux/libmux_ps_plugin.so
[0x802036198] main libvlc warning: cannot find plug-in entry point in /usr/local/lib/vlc/plugins/mux/libmux_ogg_plugin.so
[0x802036198] main libvlc warning: cannot find plug-in entry point in /usr/local/lib/vlc/plugins/mux/libmux_dummy_plugin.so
[0x802036198] main libvlc warning: cannot find plug-in entry point in /usr/local/lib/vlc/plugins/mux/libmux_avi_plugin.so
[0x802036198] main libvlc warning: cannot find plug-in entry point in /usr/local/lib/vlc/plugins/mux/libmux_mp4_plugin.so
[0x802036198] main libvlc warning: cannot find plug-in entry point in /usr/local/lib/vlc/plugins/mux/libmux_asf_plugin.so
[0x802036198] main libvlc warning: cannot find plug-in entry point in /usr/local/lib/vlc/plugins/mux/libmux_wav_plugin.so
[0x802036198] main libvlc warning: cannot find plug-in entry point in /usr/local/lib/vlc/plugins/mux/libmux_mpjpeg_plugin.so
... snip ...
```

A braver man than I might want to look at how VLC 2.0 imports plugins as opposed to VLC 1.1.13 or something along those lines, but it looks as though I'm going to stick with the older version for now.


----------

